#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Wat Boromracha ( large Chinese temple) - Nonthaburi

## Bangyai

Just down the road from our place is Wat boromracha. Last time we went I took a camera.

The temple occupies 12 rai of land and was built to commemorate the kings reign of 50 years. The construction took 12 years on a lavish budget. On March 20th 2008 the king named the new temple ' Wat Boromracha Kanchanapisek Anusorn '.
The temple is built in Ming - Ching architectural style copied from the Forbidden City in Beijing with much of the craftmanship coming directly from China.
























The temple is in Bang Bua Tong and can be reached by bus from The Mall on Ngam Wong Wahn road. Bus no 134  ( non air ) should be o.k. but check first. Plenty of eateries for snacks in front of the temple.

----------


## dirtydog

The Chinese Temples always seem a bit more interesting then the boring Thai Buddhist ones.

----------


## crazy dog

Over the top as usual, why do thai chinese temples look nothing like the ones in china? The ones here all look like over decorated cakes, ones in China look elegant and serene. The ones in Thailand seem to shout -'look how much we spent on this'.

----------


## Bangyai

> Over the top as usual, why do thai chinese temples look nothing like the ones in china? The ones here all look like over decorated cakes, ones in China look elegant and serene. The ones in Thailand seem to shout -'look how much we spent on this'.


Be inclined to agree. One of the reasons I don't like Wat Phra Gaew much. Much prefer the smaller temples that are out of the limelight. Still, if you happen to be in the area of Ban Bua Tong this temple is still worth a visit if only to admire the craftmanship.

----------


## Chronicle Man

Hey Dude,  We live in the same town. I live in Bangbuathong also. Do you know where the "POTT" liquid gas station is ? There's a 7-11 just on a corner there. At:  Cho.  Roeng 6 , Bangkruay - Sainoi Rd..  I'm in that neighborhood.  Google Earth has photos of the inside of the Watt also.  Hey, how would you like to meet and have a coffee ?

----------


## panama hat

> Over the top as usual, why do thai chinese temples look nothing like the ones in china?


Because:




> The temple is built in Ming - Ching architectural style copied from the Forbidden City in Beijing with much of the craftmanship coming directly from China.

----------

